# Quintero Toro Cigar Review - seems full to me



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

pre light is ok. roll is loose once box press begins to warm up and soften. flavor is good, and this cigar seems full bodied to me. overall a go...

Read the full review here: Quintero Toro Cigar Review - seems full to me


----------

